# Quick question about pain !



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lovely ladies

Well, I seem to have been on here alot today...can you tell my boss is on holiday  

Anyway, you may have seen on another thread where I said I've not been getting real AF symptoms but been getting a stitch like feeling....well throughout today it seems to have increased....its not like my usual AF pain which is usually located around my ovaries & kinda low down in central abdomen...sort of below belly button & above pelvis....this is completely different....
...it's mainly located under my right rib & above right hip - in that sort of area...the only way I can describe it is like a stitch but its also kinda a pulling/tighening sensation & every now & then feels quite sharp feeling where I've caught my breath...also a tiny bit on left side but really not so noticeable...its not trapped wind or indegestion as not "gassy" feeling...its almost like someones got a bit of thread & is pulling it tighter 
I hate my body - always playing this  games !

Has anyone else experienced this  
Thanks in advance
Natasha


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha

I haven't so can't help, but I have everything crossed for you this month,   

Nikix


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Natasha,


I am no doctor but a few months ago for a couple of cycles I got a really bad pain in the same sort of place you mentioned and I started to panic(like you do) I had a pain when I was with my sister and she said "god whats up" and I explained it and I felt so daft after cos she said it sounded like bad (and I mean really bad) trapped wind!!!    and it does take you breath away. Like I said I am no doctor but I highly reccomend sucking on some windeze or something-if it doesnt work atleast its ruled it out!!!!


Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for your replies...I thought it was trapped wind too but I've been to the loo...if you know what I mean  not had any problems there 
Spose I just get worried cos its so similar (along with the frequent peeing) when I had my womb stuck to bladder with endo & adhesions & they had to be separated....
Hopefully it will ease up....sitting at a desk all day long at work doesn't exactly help...its not a constant pain, just on & off...if it continues tomorrow I shall pop round the chemist & speak to pharmacist...

Thanks again 
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ho Minxy,
I am on day 13 of my 2ww(Clomid and IUI cycle) and I know exactly what your talking about cos I have been having those pains all the way through,
I think it is aside effect from the Clomid(horrible drug).
I have been getting the same sharp pain in the same place.
I think its a good sign that things are happening in there.
Speak to your doctor hon for peace of mind but probably cos you've had surgery in that area(me too) you can feel more of the aches and pains.
Good luck hon. p.s click on my name and read my other posts, Ive had every symptom in the book you may be able to associate with some or all of them!
God Bless
Jazzmine


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Natasha, I had this for the first couple of months on clomid.  I think its the same anyway, kind of like a pulling fluttering sensation?  I haven't had it since so can only assume its clomid related.  hope this helps hun xx


----------

